# Anyone interested in attending a hackathon? (Bangalore)



## @vi (May 27, 2015)

Yo guys I come across this hackaton arranged by Pervazive. Dates are every weekends of June. Location is in Banshankari II Stage. 



> This is open to anyone who can crawl/scrape the internet for relevant data, people who can structure and analyze the said data and people who can present it beautifully. That is pretty much it. You can be a person who specializes in any one of the above expertise or all three of them.
> 
> We only require you to have 4-5 Github exercises so we know that you are qualified.
> 
> ...



link - Pervazive (click on events on left sidebar)
registration link - *goo.gl/DmBj3f

---

Anyone interested in teaming up with me?


----------

